

Appalanche (YC S07): A Snazzy Recommendation Engine For The App Store That Sort Of Works - jmorin007
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/12/04/appalanche-a-snazzy-recommendation-engine-for-the-app-store-that-sort-of-works/

======
zhyder
Cool stuff! How's Adpinion going btw? I had really liked your idea, and still
hope for the day when I'm delivered just the (display) ads that I want/need to
see. (I don't block ads.)

------
nreece
Would be interesting to use (build) something similar for Windows/Linux/Mac
apps. Anyone knows of anything like this that already exists? Maybe tied to
VersionTracker or Download.com etc.

~~~
wouterinho
Wakoopa (my company) does this for Windows and Mac apps: <http://wakoopa.com>

------
adityakothadiya
The original Techcrunch article didn't have "(YC 07)" in the headline of their
post. Add it while posting on Hacker News, and you get upvotes immediately and
may be blindly! Good trick!

~~~
pg
This is standard procedure. Remember how this site started: it was originally
for YC "alumni" to exchange news. Most visit the site regularly, and they are
genuinely interested in news about their peers. Considering there are on the
order of 300 founders now, it's surprising articles about YC-funded cos don't
get more upvotes.

~~~
zhyder
Agree it's standard procedure (and that it is a useful hint to _all_ readers),
but I thought the original purpose of the site was to engage potential YC
applicants so you could better evaluate them.

~~~
pg
That was one of the side benefits, but the main thing was just that we wanted
a good news site.

